# Pid - Ssr - Wiring Help



## neo__04 (27/9/11)

Hey all,

Have received my REX C100 PID - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/230659507789?ss...984.m1439.l2649
SSR - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270724477787?ss...984.m1439.l2649

I havent done any work with SSRs before, and i assumed it would just be a case of 240v in, 240v out.
It seems thats not the case. The standard thing for SSRs seem to be 0-32v In, which is obviously all thats needed to trigger it, then 240v out.

How to i connect an element to the SSR and provide it with 240v?
Am I suppose to have the trigger coming into the SSR from the PID, then loop the output back into the PID and have the heater connected to the pid also? 

Im only guessing here, Im sure it resonably simple. Hopefully someone has done it before and knows where my thinking is wrong.

Thanks heaps


----------



## NickB (27/9/11)

Sorry, very wrong on your guesses.

Consult a qualified electrician.

Cheers


----------



## Pollux (27/9/11)

I guess the best way to start here would be with this simple question.....

Do you know what SSR means without consulting google?


----------



## stuchambers (27/9/11)

The PID is not suited to constant use at higher wattages like a 2400watt element. However by using a SSR you can then use the PID to control these items.
The SSR has a low voltage and a high voltage side as you have discovered. The low voltage side is used to trigger the switching. while the high voltage side is simply what you are switching on. In this way you do not need to run the 240v thats connected to the element into the PID at all.
It is a little bit like the principle of a solenoid.

I am no way a qualified electrician and as others have stated if you dont understand it maybe you shouldnt be trying to do it yourself.

Cheers Stu


----------



## neo__04 (27/9/11)

Thanks for some* of the replies.

For me its all about learning. I wont be wiring the thing myself.
I'll be getting someone at work to do it for me. 
But to make things easy for them and learn a bit about what im doin myself, I like to do a bit of homework.

Instead of wasting there time working it all out for me, I would have liked to go to them and say pid output here, 240v in here, element here, etc etc.
I know 240v can kill, not interested in even touching it. But ill happily buy the parts and explain to someone what I want done, but I like to understand what im explaining.


----------



## Pollux (27/9/11)

I suggest some basic reading up on relays. Hell, even the Narva page on automotive relays will give you an idea.

A SSR is "essentially" a remote switch. you basically cut the active wire on the 240V circuit (i.e where the element is connected) you then connect the ends where you cut to the two 240V point on the SSR. The low voltage side is connected to the switch output pins on the PID, when the PID senses the temp is too low, it sends a current down to the SSR, which switches on allowing the circuit for the element to be effectively reformed in it's uncut state....


Sorry if I came across as a bit abrupt, but I have seen people **** this sort of basic wiring up when installing car radios. Generally that doesn't end too badly, but in this case and with no suggestion in your first post that you were intending to use a sparky to actually do the wiring.


End note: I am not an electrician of any form, I have simply learnt alot over the years, mainly working in 12V auto electrics. While similar principles apply to 240v, the level of respect jumps for what you are working with and the damage it can do to you.


----------



## cdbrown (27/9/11)

I have a wiring diagram for my setup http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=669225


----------



## TSMill (27/9/11)

Dude, looks like your PID only has a relay output, not SSR.


----------



## NickB (27/9/11)

Again, what does SSR stand for? Hint: *S*olid *S*tate *RELAY*

PIDs output a set DC voltage which is used with an SSR to switch a 240v load.

Cheers


----------



## Tim F (27/9/11)

NickB said:


> Again, what does SSR stand for? Hint: *S*olid *S*tate *RELAY*
> 
> PIDs output a set DC voltage which is used with an SSR to switch a 240v load.
> 
> Cheers



Not all of them, a lot of the cheapy chinese ones off ebay including SOME of the rex c-100 knockoffs but not all only switch the control current, you have to supply it yourself :/


----------



## raven19 (27/9/11)

I have some background info etc on PID's and SSR's in the linky in my sig below.


----------



## neo__04 (27/9/11)

thanks pollux. 

That makes a lot of sense, just couldnt work suss it out in my head 

Ive seen a few mods for the rex c100 if it doesnt support a SSR, so I should be able to get it goin with minor modifications.
A few threads out there on the topic.

Thanks all for the help


----------



## TSMill (28/9/11)

Sorry Nick, read mechanical relay output only, not solid state relay. Not all PIDs will directly switch a SSR.


----------

